# diy unbal. to bal. converter



## goxxxx (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

Is anybody maybe have diagram how can i make it BLT.
I have Soundstream Rubicon 600-4 but there is not to buy original BLT so I decide to built myself but I can't find diagram.
On the one side have pair rca and other side mini 6-pins DIN conector.
Please help me.
Thnx


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

The connector is the same as zapco. So you'll use the shield as ground, either (not both) of pin 3 or 5 as L, and pin 4 or 6 as R.










note- that won't be a "balanced" connection. it will work, but there won't be any advantages over using RCA's. if you want to DIY a balanced connection, google "balanced line driver".


----------

